# URI?



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm suspecting that Kashi has URI 
But I'm not sure... I thought I'd ask people here if they think it's the same.
I also have no idea how he could have gotten it. I keep his cage the same temperature and my house is incredibly clean (my mom is a neat freak) and he is on fleece liners...

I have not noticed any mucus or bubbling around his nose. But I have heard him sneeze several times. He is not lethargic, eats fine and goes on his wheel as usual.

The only thing that's changed is that he has been getting "hiccups" and the sneezing... should I go schedule a vet appointment?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

what "hiccups"?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

His body will convulse slightly, several times... usually after sneezing @[email protected]

I'm so worried


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

have you ruled out allergy?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> have you ruled out allergy?


never mind, i reread your post.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm thinking it might be that.

I have been washing his fleece liners with woolite, but my mom did the laundry last time and I think she might have used regular detergent... Do you think maybe it's because of the detergent?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

well, Harvey def had bubbles on his nose when he was diagnosed with URI. and his level of activity dropped. but wait and see what more experienced folks have to say.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I'm thinking it might be that.
> 
> I have been washing his fleece liners with woolite, but my mom did the laundry last time and I think she might have used regular detergent... Do you think maybe it's because of the detergent?


I wouldn't rule it out. I know I get the sneezes with a lot of detergents. I'd change the liners and see if it improves- and definitely take him to the vet if it gets worse. Poor little guy and poor you! I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I'm thinking it might be that.
> 
> I have been washing his fleece liners with woolite, but my mom did the laundry last time and I think she might have used regular detergent... Do you think maybe it's because of the detergent?


you know, i'm beginning to think that harvey got allergic to a bamboo tray when he relapsed... the vet also suspected an allergic reaction 'cause he was doing so much better.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't see bubbles but he makes these sounds sometimes when he's sniffing. I can't tell if he's snuffling or if there's water or something in his lungs :/


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Does he do it consistently and during the whole time he is out or does it seem to happen at a specific time? Reason I ask is sometimes mine makes the sneezing snuffly noise when he first gets up because after he stretches and comes out he heads to get something to eat and drink. Sometimes he gets a little water up his nose and he will sneeze on and off, if I'm not right there to see him take the drink it would seem like he just did it out of the blue. Mine makes snuffly noises along with soft chirpy noises when he is exploring around too. None of these may be it but wanted to throw them out there in case it can be linked to a common behavior pattern that Kashi does. Hope it ends up being something easy and not serious


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

He only seems to make this sound when he's sniffing the air... like when he's lying down and starts sniffing upward towards me, etc. He never does this while he's sleeping, or doing anything else, really...

I'm really worried :/


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

how's he doing now?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Same level of activity last night.

I heard him sneeze once this morning, but other than that he seems fine.

I'm going to change his cage liner today (washed in woolite, not the regular detergent we use for clothes) and see if he improves


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

UPDATE:

I think it was the detergent after all, he's doing just fine now ^-^ No more "hiccuping" anymore either


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Good to hear Kashi is doing better; thanks for the update!


----------

